# Pictures of Fat Pregnant Women



## GoddessNoir

My partner and I are talking about makin' babies. Very exciting. I'm searching for pictures of pregnant fat women. I'm curious about how I may look. I at least would like to get a general idea of what other fat women looked like when they were pregnant. 

I'm borderline super sized, 24-26-28 depending on where I shop. 

So, help a sister out, do any of you have pictures of fat women during late pregnancy?

Thanks.


----------



## HottiMegan

Check out the babycenter.com There's a message board with plus size pregnant women and there's a belly thread. Although most of the women are plumpers or mid size, it's nice to see teh belly bumps. I lost a lot of my pregnancy pics from my last pregnancy when we had a major hard drive crash. I also didnt think i looked preggers. This one is popping out though


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> Check out the babycenter.com There's a message board with plus size pregnant women and there's a belly thread. Although most of the women are plumpers or mid size, it's nice to see teh belly bumps. I lost a lot of my pregnancy pics from my last pregnancy when we had a major hard drive crash. I also didnt think i looked preggers. This one is popping out though



Bless you and your unborn baby Megan.


----------



## HottiMegan

thanks  He's a very active kicky kind of kid, especially around 1am


----------



## phatfatgirl

awww he's a night owl Megan... God bless him.


----------



## HottiMegan

Unfortunately, the night owl has kept me up for a few nights. My doctor prescribed me some sleep helpers so i'm not so exhausted. I had my first good night sleep in like a week thanks to some tylenol pm that she suggested. (i'm holding off on using the prescription unless i REALLY need it)

and GoddessNoir. I'll try and find some of my older photos of me from my last pregnancy. I intend to take more photos as my belly changes. I was already and apple pre pregnancy. But my belly shape has changed to be more oval (well the upper belly at least )


----------



## GoddessNoir

Thanks Megan!

I was reading about the upper belly, lower belly thing in pregnancy. I'm big all over but smaller in the belly area and really wondering how I might look. 

I was sticking out my belly but realize that sticking out my tummy and actually having something in there will result in two totally different looks.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am really seeing a difference nearly daily as my baby gains size. He's about 1 1/2 lbs now i think and over a foot long.
I took this picture last week to try and capture how my belly looks pregnant when i lay down. You cant tell I'm pregnant while sitting but standing/walking and laying down you can.
I definitely have that pregnancy waddle lately because my hips and belly are so sore from the growing uterus. I waddle more a the end of the day than in the beginning. My doc recommended a pregnancy support belt so I'm going to order one as soon as i get paid this week 

I really hope you have a good OB. It is night and day between having a fat phobic doc vs a doc who doesn't mention my weight at all. I love my doc this time around! 

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## toni

HottiMegan said:


> thanks  He's a very active kicky kind of kid, especially around 1am



I have a question about this. When I was pregnant 8 years ago with my daughter, I rarely felt her kick. My OB at the time attributed it to my weight. I was 280 at the time. Pretty portioned. Obviously she was wrong. This could not be the case if your little guy is keeping you up with all his swimming around. How often do you feel him move? How far along are you? I was pretty sad about the lack of kicking. I thought it was another thing I missed out on because of my weight. I think feeling the baby move is one of the most exciting moments during pregnancy. 
I am a few lbs smaller now. Between 250 and 260 on any given day. I wonder if I will be able to feel my next baby kick? 

Also, when I delivered, I was just about 290. They wouldn't give me an epidural because they said I was too big. Did you have one with your last baby?

Oh and congrats on the baby!


----------



## HottiMegan

With my oldest (he's 5 now) i didnt feel him until 21 or 22 weeks. i kept writing him off as gas. (boy did i have a lot of that!) But i felt him regularly when i knew what to feel. 

I really think that the whole weight and feeling your baby move is a load of bunk. I felt this baby at 14 weeks. It can, however, have something to do with the placement of the placenta. My ultrasound showed i had picture perfect placement of my placenta. I was 410 when my son was delivered. I'm about 20lbs lighter than that right now and am trying my best not to gain any more. This baby seems a lot bigger and stronger than my other one.

I have already felt this one kick my hand a few times. I have to be laying on my side but he kicked my hands a few times. This kid is a wiggle worm especially after i eat. I ate an hour ago and he's squirming around like crazy now. Sometimes i get a swift, hard kick and i'll jump it surprises me so much. 

The women on my plus size and pregnant board all talk about how they feel their babies unless the placenta is in the wrong position. 

I sure hope you can feel your next baby. I wasn't overly excited about this baby until I started feeling him. It has helped me bond.


----------



## toni

Thanks for the info Megan. I am going to check out the plus sized pregnancy boards.


----------



## HottiMegan

That board is nice. It's a lot less drama filled than the board that mixes skinny girls in. I dont know why the plus size chicks are less dramatic but it's certainly a place i frequent


----------



## toni

Because the skinny girls are hungry! LOL


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

toni-
Hearing things like they told you that you couldn't have an epidural because of your weight is just another case of fat phobic/ignorant doctoring. That makes me so mad, but it doesn't surprise me.
I was about the same weight when I delivered my son and they gave me an epidural. Although the rude anesthesiologist was mad at me for having what he said was a curved spine and not letting him know about it. Umm, I had no idea about it myself. What a jerk! I don't think he did a good job with the epi though since it hardly worked.

Also, with my son he kicked all the time and moved all over the place. With my daughter she hardly moved at all and at times it would worry me, but it also made me sad because I knew this was probably the last time I would be pregnant and I wanted to feel the baby kicking.


----------



## GoddessNoir

My gyn, who I'm going to use as an ob has been great for all of the years he's been my doc. When I mentioned wanting to great pregnant to him and my general prac, they were both very supportive. They've only mentioned they both not wanting me to gain more than about 30 pounds. 

I have an appointment with a midwife in about a week. I told her I was very fat over the phone when we spoke her response was - okay. Hopefully, I've found a good one.

Megan, your belly is great! I think that's what I'm looking forward to, having a baby belly.


----------



## HottiMegan

toni said:


> Because the skinny girls are hungry! LOL



lol that must be true. I quit going to that board months ago because i was sick of them complaining about being "fat cows". They cant stand to gain weight even though they're f*ing pregnant!

The plus size board is so much more my speed


----------



## HottiMegan

GoddessNoir said:


> My gyn, who I'm going to use as an ob has been great for all of the years he's been my doc. When I mentioned wanting to great pregnant to him and my general prac, they were both very supportive. They've only mentioned they both not wanting me to gain more than about 30 pounds.
> 
> I have an appointment with a midwife in about a week. I told her I was very fat over the phone when we spoke her response was - okay. Hopefully, I've found a good one.
> 
> Megan, your belly is great! I think that's what I'm looking forward to, having a baby belly.



that's awesome! Medical care that is cool with the fat is really important


----------



## ksandru

Congrats on your decision to have kids. I can tell you from experience I am loving it! I had my first baby (my boy) 3 years ago at age 43. I weighed 307 then. Imagine now at 46, we are expecting our second child due in October! My jelly belly has now shifted to baby belly & I am waiting for him/her to move any time now. My son was a mini David Beckham who kicked day AND night!

If you want information on pregnancy for a plus/supersize woman, I HIGHLY recommend www.plus-size-pregnancy.org. K-Mom's website is essential for us and packed with information. I owe my healthy pregnancies to both God and her website. Good luck !

Kathy






GoddessNoir said:


> My partner and I are talking about makin' babies. Very exciting. I'm searching for pictures of pregnant fat women. I'm curious about how I may look. I at least would like to get a general idea of what other fat women looked like when they were pregnant.
> 
> I'm borderline super sized, 24-26-28 depending on where I shop.
> 
> So, help a sister out, do any of you have pictures of fat women during late pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Miss Vickie

toni said:


> Also, when I delivered, I was just about 290. They wouldn't give me an epidural because they said I was too big. Did you have one with your last baby?



That's just plain wrong. Now I will say this: it's a more technically difficult procedure to do with someone who is bigger, because in order to find the epidural space they have to do it by feel. Bony women whose spines stick out are much easier palpate to find that space, and there is less tissue to go through and displace before getting into that space. However, just because one anesthesiologist couldn't do it doesn't mean it can't be done. 

When I had an ovarian cyst removed in '90 I was over 250 pounds, and six months pregnant. It took the asshole doctor 90 minutes to get it in, with him cursing and sweating and muttering the whole time. I held SUPER still, just as he wanted me to, and it was a nightmare. Later, however, when I had my WLS I was probably 50 pounds heavier and it went in like a breeze. Since then I've had two epidurals placed with no problem. So... I think it's really all about the skill of the practitioner. And I can say as an OB nurse, there is a pretty wide range of skill levels among these folks. I'm just sayin'. 

So if the person on duty can't get it done for you, tell them to find someone who can. You have the same right for pain control as any thin woman.


----------



## bbw.arawa

in a couple of weeks at my MySpace. Being fat and 24 weeks along you can hardly see a difference. Let's see what the last weeks have to offer!


----------



## GoddessNoir

I'm fat and ten weeks!

My mom, partner, assistant, staff and I notice a difference but no one else does yet.


----------



## GoddessNoir

I'm just seeing this but thanks Kathy, I've found that site very informative.

AND, congrats on the little one!!



ksandru said:


> Congrats on your decision to have kids. I can tell you from experience I am loving it! I had my first baby (my boy) 3 years ago at age 43. I weighed 307 then. Imagine now at 46, we are expecting our second child due in October! My jelly belly has now shifted to baby belly & I am waiting for him/her to move any time now. My son was a mini David Beckham who kicked day AND night!
> 
> If you want information on pregnancy for a plus/supersize woman, I HIGHLY recommend www.plus-size-pregnancy.org. K-Mom's website is essential for us and packed with information. I owe my healthy pregnancies to both God and her website. Good luck !
> 
> Kathy


----------



## HottiMegan

GoddessNoir said:


> I'm fat and ten weeks!
> 
> My mom, partner, assistant, staff and I notice a difference but no one else does yet.



woohoo! You're a quarter of the way there! i hope that you're not suffering too much with those early pregnancy symptoms. (I'm 31 weeks and started morning sickness)


----------



## GoddessNoir

You started morning sickness now?!

Don't scare me as I've managed to skirt past that right of passage.

Wow girl, you only have a few weeks to go. How do you feel? How is your little one?

I've decided to switch my care completely to a wonderful midwife I've found. My gyn was still cool but for such a big thing in my life, I want much more personal attention. I like my doc but I feel as though I was being rushed in, rushed out, thrown on the table, didn't want to do that.

Here's a pic of my little one, in all her fuzzy glory:


----------



## HottiMegan

You dont need to come in here and say things like that. It's inappropriate when someone is seeking support for you to come in and spout off this sort of thing.


----------



## HottiMegan

GoddessNoir said:


> You started morning sickness now?!
> 
> Don't scare me as I've managed to skirt past that right of passage.
> 
> Wow girl, you only have a few weeks to go. How do you feel? How is your little one?
> 
> I've decided to switch my care completely to a wonderful midwife I've found. My gyn was still cool but for such a big thing in my life, I want much more personal attention. I like my doc but I feel as though I was being rushed in, rushed out, thrown on the table, didn't want to do that.
> 
> Here's a pic of my little one, in all her fuzzy glory:



Midwives are awesome. I went to one my last pregnancy until i got gestational diabetes. Then i wound up with a c-section so i have to go to doctor this time around since they don't do VBACs in a 90 mile radius. I do feel great about this doctor, i think she's different than most doctors i have ever seen. Have you heard the heartbeat yet? That's always fun


----------



## fatchicksrockuk

Michell3z said:


> Thanks for sharing... anyway, fat women has much greater risk of high blood pressure, fetal distress and even neonatal death. That's why in research that held, it is recommended to watch your weight down before getting pregnant to avoid risk on your part (wife) as well on your baby.


 
SPAMTROLL SPAMTROLL!!!

Look at the links in her signature - vitamins, healthcare etc...won't be long before she's telling us all we are fat and unhealthy, and how she has a brilliant website to help us all loose weight. I think we need a mod here.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was thinking the same thing but didn't call her out on it. Just what every pregnant woman wants to hear, you're fat so your baby will die or be in distress throughout the pregnancy..


----------



## Risible

Thanks, Mike, Megan. This mod is watching; just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Risible

HottiMegan said:


> I was thinking the same thing but didn't call her out on it. Just what every pregnant woman wants to hear, you're fat so your baby will die or be in distress throughout the pregnancy..



Megan, you already have one healthy son, and another on the way. You are carrying beautifully, as the pictures you've posted atest to. You're an inspiration to every fat woman who is pregnant here or who wants to be pregnant. 

I think your example, and Goddess Noir's, are better testaments to fat pregnancy than the un-cited claim above.


----------



## GoddessNoir

HottiMegan said:


> Midwives are awesome. I went to one my last pregnancy until i got gestational diabetes. Then i wound up with a c-section so i have to go to doctor this time around since they don't do VBACs in a 90 mile radius. I do feel great about this doctor, i think she's different than most doctors i have ever seen. Have you heard the heartbeat yet? That's always fun



We've heard a very faint heartbeat. Midwife says baby may have been turned away. Though I know shes there, I don't really "feel" pregnant, (whatever that is supposed to feel like) so to hear the hearteat was like, "Wow! there actually is someone in there!" 

I think I may have felt her move some over the past few nights. I'm almost certain.

A few years back I went to my gyn, (same gyn) and I tell him, "my uterus hurts", he asked me, "how do you know it's your uterus?" I told him, I feel it.

We did an ultrasound and he found a fibroid, a small one, he couldn't believe I actually felt it. 

I say all this to say that I think it really is her I'm feeling since aparently, I must have a sensitive uterus or must be sensitive to touch period. Some folk say yes, you can feel a baby slightly at 10 weeks, some say, no, its gas.

Its a beautiful feeling.


----------



## HottiMegan

Risible said:


> Megan, you already have one healthy son, and another on the way. You are carrying beautifully, as the pictures you've posted atest to. You're an inspiration to every fat woman who is pregnant here or who wants to be pregnant.
> 
> I think your example, and Goddess Noir's, are better testaments to fat pregnancy than the un-cited claim above.



Thanks :wubu: I have to say I'm a living testament to a healthy child of a fat woman. All three of us kids were born to a my mom, who is fat. And there's a study going around saying something about fat women give birth to more intelligent children. My son tests at the borderline gifted so it may just be true! Good prenatal care is the main thing you want for a good pregnancy. 
I've known plenty of skinny women who have really high risk, complicated pregnancies.


----------



## HottiMegan

GoddessNoir said:


> We've heard a very faint heartbeat. Midwife says baby may have been turned away. Though I know shes there, I don't really "feel" pregnant, (whatever that is supposed to feel like) so to hear the hearteat was like, "Wow! there actually is someone in there!"
> 
> I think I may have felt her move some over the past few nights. I'm almost certain.
> 
> A few years back I went to my gyn, (same gyn) and I tell him, "my uterus hurts", he asked me, "how do you know it's your uterus?" I told him, I feel it.
> 
> We did an ultrasound and he found a fibroid, a small one, he couldn't believe I actually felt it.
> 
> I say all this to say that I think it really is her I'm feeling since aparently, I must have a sensitive uterus or must be sensitive to touch period. Some folk say yes, you can feel a baby slightly at 10 weeks, some say, no, its gas.
> 
> Its a beautiful feeling.



Don't let anyone poo poo the idea that you felt your baby's movement. You may be VERY in tune with your body. With my first pregnancy, i had no idea what to feel for so i didn't properly identify movement until 21 weeks when i got a swift kick to my gut. This time around, I felt it at around 14 weeks. Now he wont stop moving


----------



## GoddessNoir

The last three days, I've gotten nauseous (sp?) and expelled the contents of my tummy at about 5 every evening. Afternoon morning sickness?

Anyway, here is my contribution to the fat pregnant chicks gallery, taken at 13 weeks:


----------



## HottiMegan

Morning sickness in the morning only is false  i have it all day long. I only got it at about 30 weeks this time. The last pregnancy was the entire thing  I get it every few hours which tells me i have to eat which is hard since you're naseous and dont want to risk food in there.

you look great


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

Have you tried saltine crackers and peppermint? They really helping me deal with my morning sickness (which I had day and night for weeks). Good luck!!





HottiMegan said:


> Morning sickness in the morning only is false  i have it all day long. I only got it at about 30 weeks this time. The last pregnancy was the entire thing  I get it every few hours which tells me i have to eat which is hard since you're naseous and dont want to risk food in there.
> 
> you look great


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I've known about a half dozen pregnant women (including my wife) who got through morning sickness with Vitamin B6 supplements and ginger tablets. Ginger is also an effective cure sometimes for motion sickness, in case you're stuck on a boat with a ton of Ginger Ale and no dramamine.

This site mentions both of them, but pay attention to the B6 dosage--it's dependent on whether you're able to keep food down or not.


----------



## findingme4me

The start 5 weeks





9w2d





13w





15w






is it ok I put these here?


----------



## GoddessNoir

HottiMegan said:


> Morning sickness in the morning only is false  i have it all day long. I only got it at about 30 weeks this time. The last pregnancy was the entire thing  I get it every few hours which tells me i have to eat which is hard since you're naseous and dont want to risk food in there.
> 
> you look great




Eek! Hope I'm not just sick. That wouldn't be cool. Today, I was able to talk myslef out of the expelling contents of my tummy part.

Thanks!


----------



## GoddessNoir

findingme4me said:


> The start 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9w2d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it ok I put these here?



What a great baby belly!

Are you 15 weeks or just stopped posting here at 15 weeks?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I was pregnant with twins in this pic.....taken in the second week of December....I was not due until March 1  

View attachment pregnant carol.JPG


----------



## GoddessNoir

Wow,  how big were you in March?

You look so beautiful and happy. I love pics of ladies when they are expecting. I think women are at their most beautiful.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

*I'm so jealous! I only gained 12 pounds when I was pregnant and I didn't look pregnant at all. I really feel like I missed out on a big part of being pregnant since I never looked pregnant. I think a pregnant women is one of the most beautiful sites ever. 

Ironically, I stayed home for 6 months after I had our son and in that time I gained 60 pounds. It never really made sense to me. 

I wish you ladies the best of luck. I"m sure your new babies will bring you tons of joy!*


----------



## toni

Ok, since we are all coming out. I am 24 weeks along! It's a girl and I am due on 10/13. I will update with pics soon.

My morning sickness has turned into all day sickness as well. And it started a few weeks ago. Well after the first trimester mark. I actually ran into Phill (Carla's aka Asshleys husband) at Chilis a couple of weeks ago and nearly hurled all over him on the way to the bathroom. LOL *sorry Phill*Have you tried the preggo pops? They worked for me but I always forget them at home. They have some funky flavors but it calms ur tummy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GoddessNoir said:


> Wow,  how big were you in March?
> 
> You look so beautiful and happy. I love pics of ladies when they are expecting. I think women are at their most beautiful.



Thank you so much 
...and I didn't make it until March. Inducement was started on Feb 1 due to my pre-eclampsia becoming much worse ..and it turned into an emergency C-section on Feb 2. Everything turned out okay  

I have another one somewhere around here of me right before I had the twins with my night gown lifted up so you can see my whole belly. If I finally find that one, then I will post it, too


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

*I want another baby! 

Last night Andrew told Phil and I he wanted a baby brother. This is the 1st time he's ever said that. In the past when we asked he said NO! He's been the only child for 5 years so I didn't think he wanted to share the spot light with anyone else.*


----------



## Tad

findingme4me said:


> The start 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9w2d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it ok I put these here?



Wow, your 'baby belly' really came in quickly! I wonder if that happens faster with the second, on average?

I wish I'd managed to take more pictures of my wife when she was pregnant. She generally hates having her picture taken, was especially averse then, and we also moved in the middle of things which added to the chaos factor quite a bit. We did go to Sears or someone and had some photos taken a couple of weeks before she was due, and I love those, and am glad that we at least have those ones. 

Which is all a long way of saying I'm glad some of you are taking a lot more photos during the experience. I think it is cool to document those unique months.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Big Butt Asshley said:


> *I want another baby!
> 
> Last night Andrew told Phil and I he wanted a baby brother. This is the 1st time he's ever said that. In the past when we asked he said NO! He's been the only child for 5 years so I didn't think he wanted to share the spot light with anyone else.*




My oldest daughter started telling me that around age 6-7. She was excited to find out she was having two sisters when she turned ten....that is, until they got here and "stole her thunder" big time, twice over 

Poor girl...an only child for ten years and BAM!
And to top it all off, I couldn't be there for her tenth birthday because I was in the hospital being induced


----------



## The Orange Mage

I don't think I could do one more "batch" of children for that reason. A new sibling can really change things in the existing child's life.

Guess which position in the birth order list I am?  (Hint: I have two brothers.)


----------



## HottiMegan

aww those are cute stories. My son is 5 and told everyone last year WELL before we were even thinking about another kid that he's going to be a big brother lol. I know that he's going to feel put off once the baby is here. He's the center of our attention and will have to share it in a matter of weeks.


----------



## findingme4me

ya at 3 months i was bigger then at 6 months with my first. 

15 weeks was just the last picture that I took. more to come. I find out tomorrow what I'm having. thought i was going to have to wait till the 7th but they got me in sooner! 

ill always have a split belly and you wouldn't believe how many people comment on it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

findingme4me said:


> ya at 3 months i was bigger then at 6 months with my first.
> 
> 15 weeks was just the last picture that I took. more to come. I find out tomorrow what I'm having. thought i was going to have to wait till the 7th but they got me in sooner!
> 
> ill always have a split belly and you wouldn't believe how many people comment on it.



That's how it worked with me on my second pregnancy, I just blew up like a balloon by the fourth month....and when I had the ultrasound...I really got the shock of my life.......hmmmmmmm


----------



## findingme4me

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's how it worked with me on my second pregnancy, I just blew up like a balloon by the fourth month....and when I had the ultrasound...I really got the shock of my life.......hmmmmmmm




Oh no theres only one!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

toni said:


> Ok, since we are all coming out. I am 24 weeks along! It's a girl and I am due on 10/13. I will update with pics soon.
> 
> My morning sickness has turned into all day sickness as well. And it started a few weeks ago. Well after the first trimester mark. I actually ran into Phill (Carla's aka Asshleys husband) at Chilis a couple of weeks ago and nearly hurled all over him on the way to the bathroom. LOL *sorry Phill*Have you tried the preggo pops? They worked for me but I always forget them at home. They have some funky flavors but it calms ur tummy.



Congratulations, Toni! :happy:
Hope your morning sickness eases up soon!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoddessNoir

findingme4me said:


> ya at 3 months i was bigger then at 6 months with my first.
> 
> 15 weeks was just the last picture that I took. more to come. I find out tomorrow what I'm having. thought i was going to have to wait till the 7th but they got me in sooner!
> 
> ill always have a split belly and you wouldn't believe how many people comment on it.




What's a split belly?

Thanks so much ladies for the pics and the stories.


----------



## toni

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Congratulations, Toni! :happy:
> Hope your morning sickness eases up soon!
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

findingme4me said:


> Oh no theres only one!



I heard that as "there can be only one". And I heard it in Sean Connery's voice. :doh:

I need to lay off the goofy flicks. It's starting to osmotically flow into every thought lately.


----------



## toni

Here is one taken today at 24 1/2 weeks. 

View attachment preggo-1.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Congrats toni  you look great  I need to do another photo of me actually standing. I don't look so pregnant until you see me waddling around lol


----------



## GoddessNoir

toni said:


> Here is one taken today at 24 1/2 weeks.



You look lovely!

I love that mirror behind you. Funky.



I think I've grown some, I'll take another pic tomorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GoddessNoir said:


> What's a split belly?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for the pics and the stories.



I am not sure if she means the same thing I have but on the upper half of my stomach, the muscles have "split" apart. My uterus pushed the upper half of my stomach out further than the lower half with my twins (yes, I was bigger on the top than the bottom of my belly :doh. The dr explained about the split muscles...that probably occurred from my first pregnancy. 



toni said:


> Here is one taken today at 24 1/2 weeks.



You look adorable....so many congratulations to you and your growing family


----------



## toni

GoddessNoir said:


> You look lovely!
> 
> I love that mirror behind you. Funky.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've grown some, I'll take another pic tomorrow.



Thanks guys!!! I was so happy when I finally "popped" a few weeks ago. 

Oh and the mirror is Ikea, I love all their stuff. 

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am not sure if she means the same thing I have but on the upper half of my stomach, the muscles have "split" apart. My uterus pushed the upper half of my stomach out further than the lower half with my twins (yes, I was bigger on the top than the bottom of my belly :doh. The dr explained about the split muscles...that probably occurred from my first pregnancy.



Oh, sounds painful.

I'm starting to notice what I've been calling a belly hang. My partner INSISTS it isn't but did comment that it would be a nice memento of the pregnancy.

Already being a fat woman, and a happy one at that, I didn't think the weight gain or bigger belly would bother me but, I've noticed myself having feelings moving between, I LOVE my belly to, OMG  LOOK at my belly. I'm don't think I'm angry at it, maybe just shocked. Maybe that comes along with a first time pregnancy though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My stomach REALLY changed after the first pregnancy....I'm guessing these permanent changes happen with other women, too?


----------



## toni

GoddessNoir said:


> Oh, sounds painful.
> 
> I'm starting to notice what I've been calling a belly hang. My partner INSISTS it isn't but did comment that it would be a nice memento of the pregnancy.
> 
> Already being a fat woman, and a happy one at that, I didn't think the weight gain or bigger belly would bother me but, I've noticed myself having feelings moving between, I LOVE my belly to, OMG  LOOK at my belly. I'm don't think I'm angry at it, maybe just shocked. Maybe that comes along with a first time pregnancy though.



I think we all go through that. It is hard, you can't wear your regular clothes anymore but people still can't tell you are pregnant. You look like you had one too many slices of pizza. I felt that for the past 5 months and hated it. I know you will change your feelings once you "pop" and start showing. Then you will love your belly . It's pretty funny, one day you will wake up and BAM there will be your baby bump.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I just want to say Hooray for new babies! You all look wonderful!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

toni said:


> I have a question about this. When I was pregnant 8 years ago with my daughter, I rarely felt her kick. My OB at the time attributed it to my weight. I was 280 at the time. Pretty portioned. Obviously she was wrong. This could not be the case if your little guy is keeping you up with all his swimming around. How often do you feel him move? How far along are you? I was pretty sad about the lack of kicking. I thought it was another thing I missed out on because of my weight. I think feeling the baby move is one of the most exciting moments during pregnancy.
> I am a few lbs smaller now. Between 250 and 260 on any given day. I wonder if I will be able to feel my next baby kick?
> 
> Also, when I delivered, I was just about 290. They wouldn't give me an epidural because they said I was too big. Did you have one with your last baby?
> 
> Oh and congrats on the baby!



I was 469 pounds when I had my son and believe me when I say I COULD FEEL HIM KICKING ME ALL THE TIME! LoL! 

My doctor was also a bit concerned with me being able to have an epidural...she told me it would all depend on the doctor administering it. Luckily the doctor on-call that night told me it would take a bit longer to do, but he had no problem with it. After 2 tries, he got it done and I was feeling absolutely nothing! I was lucky to have a very supportive doctor and hospital staff. My weight played no role in my delivery and for once in my whole life I felt NORMAL!  My son, soon to be 3, was born a healthy 9 pounds 1 ounce!  Unfortunately, because I suffer from 3rd stage primary lymphedema, my doctor highly suggested I have my tubes burned...which I did. Other than that, I had a very healthy pregnancy...at close to 500 pounds.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Big Butt Asshley said:


> *I'm so jealous! I only gained 12 pounds when I was pregnant and I didn't look pregnant at all. *




Same here...I only gained 10-15 pounds. I only started showing my last month, but you could only notice by looking at me sideways...lol. I wore the same clothes throughout the whole pregnancy...although I didn't find out I was pregnant until my 7th month. I had no signs of being pregnant...no morning sickness or weight gain. I did feel kicks but at the time I thought it was really bad gas! :doh: LOL! I finally went to the doctor and explained I was having bad gas and my stomach felt firmer. *Surprise, Surprise* I was always told I couldn't have kids...so I never put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Miss Vickie

You'd think I'd be tired of pregnant bellies, given what I do but... nope! I love how individual they are -- big, small, tight, soft, some with belly buttons, some without.




toni said:


> Here is one taken today at 24 1/2 weeks.



Toni, you look lovely. I'm sorry you're having nausea. I can totally relate -- I vomited for all of my pregnancies, all day long, all day long. It was awful. I felt better after I'd throw up, then be okay for a bit -- only to throw up again. I learned not to avoid it, just to "let it out", and eat whatever sounded good at the time. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am not sure if she means the same thing I have but on the upper half of my stomach, the muscles have "split" apart. My uterus pushed the upper half of my stomach out further than the lower half with my twins (yes, I was bigger on the top than the bottom of my belly :doh. The dr explained about the split muscles...that probably occurred from my first pregnancy.



Our abdominal muscles grow in two big sheets, top to bottom, and are joined at the mid section by a sheet of fascia or connective tissue. Usually it's not the muscle that tears (or herniates) but the connective tissue, which doesn't get as many nutrients as our other tissues since it's not as vascular; it's also not as flexible. So it tears and once it tears it doesn't repair itself without intervention (surgery). Umbilical hernias are common, as are inguinal hernias (in guys). Hernias are more common in fat folks because of the weight of our bellies pushing against that tissue, and also more common in pregnant women (especially with multiple gestation) for the same reason. 

I've had two hernias, both repaired though the last repair included using a large piece of mesh since my connective tissue was like swiss cheese. Not a lot of fun but they usually don't absolutely need to be repaired unless they're very small and you get bowel stuck in them (yes, ouch!) or very large and make moving around uncomfortable.

And yes, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## dragorat

*1st off congratulations to all those expecting.There is NOTHING more beautiful than an expectant mother.After all what could be more beautiful than the begining of a new life.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Miss Vickie said:


> Y
> Our abdominal muscles grow in two big sheets, top to bottom, and are joined at the mid section by a sheet of fascia or connective tissue. Usually it's not the muscle that tears (or herniates) but the connective tissue, which doesn't get as many nutrients as our other tissues since it's not as vascular; it's also not as flexible. So it tears and once it tears it doesn't repair itself without intervention (surgery). Umbilical hernias are common, as are inguinal hernias (in guys). Hernias are more common in fat folks because of the weight of our bellies pushing against that tissue, and also more common in pregnant women (especially with multiple gestation) for the same reason.
> 
> I've had two hernias, both repaired though the last repair included using a large piece of mesh since my connective tissue was like swiss cheese. Not a lot of fun but they usually don't absolutely need to be repaired unless they're very small and you get bowel stuck in them (yes, ouch!) or very large and make moving around uncomfortable.
> 
> And yes, thanks for the pictures!



Miss Vickie...I truly appreciate you posting this. I have to ask now, though, are you saying that I have a hernia? (I'm unsure as to what hernias really are either to be honest)


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My stomach REALLY changed after the first pregnancy....I'm guessing these permanent changes happen with other women, too?



Im loving this thread, pregnancy/babies *brood brood*.

I've only had one child and yes, my stomach changed drastically. I didn't gain any weight whatever during my pregnancy, despite eating like a horse. I was 99kg (218lbs) at my first ante natal appointment, and was 99kg the day before I gave birth. I must say though I had never felt better in my life. I was glowing, my hair got thicker, my skin glowed, my eyes shone, nails grew, and I just felt fantastic, all the way through. A week after I'd had my son I was weighed, and I was 182lbs. So, I was 36lbs lighter than before I was pregnant, but my waist was 5 inches bigger and I had a belly apron, where I had previous had an ironing-board flat tummy, despite having been chubby.

My mum who worked as a midwife for a long time, said that in her experience, women with Celtic type skin (prone to freckling, fair), generally had more stretch marks, stretched skin etc, than other skin types. She also told me that any time they had a red haired patient, (we have more red heads here proportionally than anywhere else in the world), they would all try to run away and avoid her, as red haired women were much more likely to suffer complications during labour/delivery. It happened so often that it was a known fact amongst obstetric staff, whether or not it was ever "scientifically" researched. 

I have friends who have had three children and their stomach looks like they haven't had any, I guess its just your genes.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im loving this thread, pregnancy/babies *brood brood*.
> 
> I've only had one child and yes, my stomach changed drastically. I didn't gain any weight whatever during my pregnancy, despite eating like a horse. I was 99kg (218lbs) at my first ante natal appointment, and was 99kg the day before I gave birth. I must say though I had never felt better in my life. I was glowing, my hair got thicker, my skin glowed, my eyes shone, nails grew, and I just felt fantastic, all the way through. A week after I'd had my son I was weighed, and I was 182lbs. So, I was 36lbs lighter than before I was pregnant, but my waist was 5 inches bigger and I had a belly apron, where I had previous had an ironing-board flat tummy, despite having been chubby.
> 
> My mum who worked as a midwife for a long time, said that in her experience, women with Celtic type skin (prone to freckling, fair), generally had more stretch marks, stretched skin etc, than other skin types. She also told me that any time they had a red haired patient, (we have more red heads here proportionally than anywhere else in the world), they would all try to run away and avoid her, as red haired women were much more likely to suffer complications during labour/delivery. It happened so often that it was a known fact amongst obstetric staff, whether or not it was ever "scientifically" researched.
> 
> I have friends who have had three children and their stomach looks like they haven't had any, I guess its just your genes.




Wow, that's interesting.

I'm also a flatter tummied fat girl and have been giving the stomach thing some thought. I'my sure to keep myself hydrated, have been moisturizing my tummy with olive oil and shea butter and I'm planning to buy a compression girdle for after the birth.

One of my favorite things about my body is the contrast from my waist to my hips/butt.


----------



## toni

GoddessNoir said:


> I'm planning to buy a compression girdle for after the birth.



I have heard a lot of good things about these. I hate wearing a girdle but if it helps me get back into my jeans, I am all for it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Miss Vickie...I truly appreciate you posting this. I have to ask now, though, are you saying that I have a hernia? (I'm unsure as to what hernias really are either to be honest)



Obviously I'm a nurse and can't diagnose and since I haven't seen you or touched your belly I particularly can't say for sure. But, judging from what your doctor said, it sounds like a hernia. A hernia is a weakness, either in the muscle or more commonly between muscle groups. 

Okay, so look at this picture. See how the abdominal muscles (the rectus abdominus) is in two sheets that go up and down? And see where the linea alba is? The linea alba is connective tissue, and can break down over time due to strain to the area. It's particularly bad at the umbilicus (belly button) because that's the weakest part of the abdomen. You can imagine how pregnancy or weight gain can cause a strain in that area, pulling those two sheets apart. That's how you get a hernia. Some people are congenitally more prone to them (I've had at least three so far). Men are prone to inguinal hernias, which is a weakness in the groin where their testicles descended out of their abdomen. 







So I imagine what your doctor meant by a split abdomen was a hernia, caused by your pregnancy. They can happen spontaneously, though, or you can get an incisional hernia which is what I have (erm, had). If you have open abdominal surgery, they cut through that fascia (connective tissue) and it never quite heals as strong as it was before, and can break down over time, causing a hernia. Mine started up at the top, right under my sternum, and split down to the umbilicus, where I had another hernia (previously repaired but the repair failed). And then I had another one that started right below my belly button, but that I hadn't noticed. (Like I said -- swiss cheese! ).

Does this help? Or have I thoroughly confused you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Miss Vickie said:


> Obviously I'm a nurse and can't diagnose and since I haven't seen you or touched your belly I particularly can't say for sure. But, judging from what your doctor said, it sounds like a hernia. A hernia is a weakness, either in the muscle or more commonly between muscle groups.
> 
> Okay, so look at this picture. See how the abdominal muscles (the rectus abdominus) is in two sheets that go up and down? And see where the linea alba is? The linea alba is connective tissue, and can break down over time due to strain to the area. It's particularly bad at the umbilicus (belly button) because that's the weakest part of the abdomen. You can imagine how pregnancy or weight gain can cause a strain in that area, pulling those two sheets apart. That's how you get a hernia. Some people are congenitally more prone to them (I've had at least three so far). Men are prone to inguinal hernias, which is a weakness in the groin where their testicles descended out of their abdomen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I imagine what your doctor meant by a split abdomen was a hernia, caused by your pregnancy. They can happen spontaneously, though, or you can get an incisional hernia which is what I have (erm, had). If you have open abdominal surgery, they cut through that fascia (connective tissue) and it never quite heals as strong as it was before, and can break down over time, causing a hernia. Mine started up at the top, right under my sternum, and split down to the umbilicus, where I had another hernia (previously repaired but the repair failed). And then I had another one that started right below my belly button, but that I hadn't noticed. (Like I said -- swiss cheese! ).
> 
> Does this help? Or have I thoroughly confused you?



It has helped quite a bit 

Thank you so much for taking all that time to explain it and post that visual aid. It is definitely clearer than what my health care provider told me in passing.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It has helped quite a bit
> 
> Thank you so much for taking all that time to explain it and post that visual aid. It is definitely clearer than what my health care provider told me in passing.



Glad I could help. Teaching is one of my favorite-est things to do.  And I'm all about the visual aids since most of us learn best that way. (If you want to see some gross images, google "hernia" images and you'll see some nasty stuff).


----------



## findingme4me

What I meant by split belly is that i have a pregnant looking belly on top round and firm but on the bottom its the not so firm part... people always ask if that will go away and if ill have surgery to get rid of my "apron"... so thats what i meant. I had a flat belly before getting pregnant with my first and then once he came out TADA apron belly. and they say it only gets worse the more kids you have. I thought it was because I had a C-section but they said no its common for any type of birth.


----------



## HottiMegan

Woohoo! I finally have my end date scheduled  I have to have a repeat c-section since the nearest hospital that does VBAC (vaginal birth after c-section) is over 90 miles away. So my doc was cool with scheduling the c-section ON the due date of 8-8-08  Way cool birthday in my book 
That is if nothing goes wrong. Right now I have picture perfect blood pressure and blood tests. I do have to be treated as high risk since my older son was born with defects. Nothing has been seen on this guy and the high risk docs cut me loose  

And findingme4me- I found that my lower belly hung a lot lower since having a kid. I'm not looking forward to it's hang after 2 c-sections! But i also intend to go back on my intense diet and lose some belly, and join a gym when this little guy is big enough for the free daycare included. (the gym's down the street so i can walk there with my boys while dad is at work) The gym will probably coincide with me having recovered just enough from the c-section


----------



## toni

Congrats! U are almost done!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Excellent, Megan! If you have to have a cesarean, you should at least be able to pick the date, right?  I wonder how many babies we'll have on 8/8/08. I hope I'm working that day! 

Too bad you're not getting a VBAC but I don't blame you at all. There's something to be said for going to a hospital near where you live.


----------



## GoddessNoir

findingme4me said:


> What I meant by split belly is that i have a pregnant looking belly on top round and firm but on the bottom its the not so firm part... people always ask if that will go away and if ill have surgery to get rid of my "apron"... so thats what i meant. I had a flat belly before getting pregnant with my first and then once he came out TADA apron belly. and they say it only gets worse the more kids you have. I thought it was because I had a C-section but they said no its common for any type of birth.



Wow, okay, I was afraid of that. I'm DEFINITELY wearing the compression girdle. 


Congrats Megan! How cool.

Latest picsn (neither of them very clear) Why do I insist on using the silly camera phone all of the time?:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Megan, I think 08/08/08 is uber cool. 

I hope you and babe have a safe delivery 

Btw, on my second pregnancy, I had two babies born on 02/02/02. 


Goddess, you need to get that camera further back so we can see more of you!


----------



## GoddessNoir

I know! 

My partner has been working nights so honestly, when we get to spend time together, even though its a simple quick thing, taking pics of my belly is the last thing on our minds so, I wind up taking them myself with my camera phone hence, the horrible pics. Next set of pics will be better, scout's honor.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Maybe try a mirror shot? It lets you stand further back and just take of picture of your reflection.


----------



## ksandru

I have a split belly too! At 25 weeks, the lower half is totally jiggly but the top half is hard & firm. The baby loves to kick at my lower half (go figure)

I am trying to have our 3 year old share in this as well. He loves patting my belly & feeling his baby brother moving. He thinks it's fun. I told him that you did the same thing too.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am not sure if she means the same thing I have but on the upper half of my stomach, the muscles have "split" apart. My uterus pushed the upper half of my stomach out further than the lower half with my twins (yes, I was bigger on the top than the bottom of my belly :doh. The dr explained about the split muscles...that probably occurred from my first pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> You look adorable....so many congratulations to you and your growing family


----------



## toni

Question for the pregnant chicks. Did/would any of you get the 4d ultrasound? It goes for about 150 bucks at a private practice. It shows you the baby in real time and they claim you can see exactly what the baby will look like. It's a nice chunk of change to invest but it seems worth it. Here is a link to my local one. http://www.viewamiracle.com/

I can't decide!!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Toni, I'm not pregnant but I've seen lots of pictures and they are friggin' amazing. I'd definitely do it if I were pregnant and could afford it. They are miles ahead of other ultrasound technology.

Oh and if you do decide to go for it? Plz post pix thx.


----------



## toni

OK, SOLD!!! lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Toni, i really wanted a 4d ultrasound but by the time i did the research i was beyond the weeks that they recommend doing it. Be sure to share the photos!!


----------



## findingme4me

Toni, I'm actually having one today but not just because. They found a hole in the babies heart so we are going to get one to see how bad it is. 

I really wanted to do one anyways, so well see. I hear that there amazing. but you pretty much get to know what your baby will look like before its born


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope that your ultrasound goes okay today Findingme4me. I can't imagine the fear you're going through!


----------



## toni

Hey guys. Click on the link to see the album of the ultrasound pics. I was going to post them here but I couldn't pick which ones were best. So far she is measuring 2.3 lbs. SHE IS VERY ACTIVE! They couldn't get a clear shot because she kept moving. I am still super happy with the pics. It was amazing to get a little glimpse of her. http://photobucket.com/babyzoe


Findingme, I hope everything turns out ok. Please update us ASAP when you find out what is going on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh wow Toni....that is soooo ultrasweet indeed. What a beautiful little girl you have inside of you 

I remember being able to see hair on one of my twins in the ultrasound when I was further along. We could also see her sucking her thumb. I was so blown away by how much the technology had improved in the ten years between my pregnancies!!! What a blessing to be able to see that life growing inside now


----------



## GoddessNoir

Wow, Findingme4me, I hope everything turns out well. You're in my thoughts.





Toni - We think we may do this. We found a place right here in Bklyn for about 100 bucks. I'm just not sure how I feel about all the ultrasounds. I've had five so far. (was bleeding early in pregnancy, then had sever cramping at another time)

I'm gonna look at your baby's pics now. I can't get enough at looking at babys in utero.


----------



## HottiMegan

Toni, those pics are awesome! I sure wish i had jumped on it when I could. That would have been a neat treasure since this is my last kid.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Congratulations to all the mommies-to-be! What a wonderful, exciting, beautiful, special time.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Here I am at 37 weeks pregnant, a week before Baby was born (and my last "I'm pregnant" picture:






Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08






Five days old:






I've yet to download new pics of her though the camera is just about full.


----------



## mossystate

Aw, look at that cute little bub! Congrats, Noir.


----------



## bexy

Congrats! And I love your bump! I am so nervous that I won't get a bump at as the minute I have actually lost weight, but I am only 4 months. I hope I am able to look as blooming and beautiful as you!
And Harmony is a doll!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

GoddessNoir said:


> Here I am at 37 weeks pregnant, a week before Baby was born (and my last "I'm pregnant" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to download new pics of her though the camera is just about full.



Congratulations!!! She is just gorgeous, omg! Please post more pics, and can I request one of a foot, I LOVE baby feet!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

bexy said:


> Congrats! And I love your bump! I am so nervous that I won't get a bump at as the minute I have actually lost weight, but I am only 4 months. I hope I am able to look as blooming and beautiful as you!
> And Harmony is a doll!




The thinner you are, the more obvious a bump is. You probably won't show until youre over six months pregnant, being chubby. Of course in the meantime if you are wanting to flaunt it, you could just wear really clingy clothes to highlight the area.


----------



## HottiMegan

oh she's so beautiful!! Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wow, Goddess, that is one beautiful child!! Thanks for this wonderful update 


Bexy, it might be how you carry the babe, too. It was VERY obvious that I was pregnant early on to most people- big baby and then twins.....people started asking if I was pregnant at three months.......
I was over 200 lbs both times I got pregnant.


----------



## phatfatgirl

Noir... Harmony is absolutely beautiful!!!
Congratulations to all the mommies-to-be!!! Aww i just love babies.:wubu:


----------



## 80sBaby

Wow she is beautiful! Congrats!!!



GoddessNoir said:


> Here I am at 37 weeks pregnant, a week before Baby was born (and my last "I'm pregnant" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to download new pics of her though the camera is just about full.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

GoddessNoir said:


> Here I am at 37 weeks pregnant, a week before Baby was born (and my last "I'm pregnant" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to download new pics of her though the camera is just about full.



A beautiful baby with a beautiful name! What a little cutie!


----------



## olwen

That is a cute baby! Mazeltov.


----------



## Fascinita

GoddessNoir said:


> Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08



She's gorgeous. Congratulations, new mom.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Thanks everyone! I'm not on very often so sorry for the delay. I try to come on at least once a week now.


----------



## GoddessNoir

bexy said:


> Congrats! And I love your bump! I am so nervous that I won't get a bump at as the minute I have actually lost weight, but I am only 4 months. I hope I am able to look as blooming and beautiful as you!
> And Harmony is a doll!




Thank you! and CONGRATS!!!

It all depends in how you carry. I'm a much bigger girl and I was obviously pregnant to people who knew me and other fat women. Once I was about 20 weeks, it began to be obvious to others. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## GoddessNoir

Ruby Ripples said:


> Congratulations!!! She is just gorgeous, omg! Please post more pics, and can I request one of a foot, I LOVE baby feet!



Baby Feet!






And, like any crazy new mom, more pics!


----------



## toni

Congratulations. She is beautiful!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Baby feet! My one weakness! I cannot resist baby feet! 
And those cheeks were made for kisses! 

(I think all these baby pics, etc. are giving me baby fever. Even though I don't want to have any more kids and mine are already practically grown I still get that baby fever every now and again. Or maybe it's just that sometimes I wish my kids were cute little babies again. Cute little babies that listen to me and don't disagree and let me kiss their baby feet and chubby cheeks whenever I want to.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That is a gorgeous baby- well worth the wait 


An old one dug up from the twin pregnancy- I think this was in my last week of being pregnant- 35 weeks? Just quickly snapped as a memento because we knew they were coming soon.


----------



## bexy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is a gorgeous baby- well worth the wait
> 
> 
> An old one dug up from the twin pregnancy- I think this was in my last week of being pregnant- 35 weeks? Just quickly snapped as a memento because we knew they were coming soon.



Good lord!! That is one heck of a belly!! Thanks for sharing GEF!! 

Well here are my first bump pics!! Taken today, 18 weeks and 6 days so nearly 5 months!!

I'm not sticking it out I swear!! Its just getting rounder and harder now!  Please ignore the no make up and messy hair, pleeeeeeease!!! 


View attachment 59057


View attachment 59058


View attachment 59062


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awwwwwww, baby bump! :wubu:

Beautiful and absolutely adorable, Bex.


----------



## bexy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwwwwww, baby bump! :wubu:
> 
> Beautiful and absolutely adorable, Bex.



Aww thank you so much Ginny!


----------



## Neen

aww bexxy..you are glowing my love! Motherhood really agrees with you, you look amazing. What a beautiful belly!!


----------



## bexy

Neen said:


> aww bexxy..you are glowing my love! Motherhood really agrees with you, you look amazing. What a beautiful belly!!



thank you Neen! Everyone keeps saying I am glowing, its such a nice thing to hear!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Awww Bex, you look beautiful! You make me wanna cry. Its such a beautiful experience, I'm so happy for you. Are you feeling little one move?


----------



## george83

You look beautiful baby girl


----------



## bexy

I've felt little flutters that I think were the baby moving, hard to tell it could just be wind lol!! I heard its heartbeat recently for the first time and that was amazing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> I've felt little flutters that I think were the baby moving, hard to tell it could just be wind lol!! I heard its heartbeat recently for the first time and that was amazing!



You can feel the baby moving around four months- they can also tell you it's gender around that same time


----------



## Shosh

Harmony is so beautiful Noir!:wubu: Mazeltov.


----------



## bexy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You can feel the baby moving around four months- they can also tell you it's gender around that same time



So far I have definitely felt motion, just not sure if its for certain baby or just general tummy gurgles lol! As for the gender we still don't know if we want to know!! We might just wait until the day and see how we feel when the nurse asks if we want to know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> So far I have definitely felt motion, just not sure if its for certain baby or just general tummy gurgles lol! As for the gender we still don't know if we want to know!! We might just wait until the day and see how we feel when the nurse asks if we want to know.



When it moves Bexy......you will KNOW what it is


----------



## Miss Vickie

Aw, Bex, you look all happy and glow-ey. I'm so glad things are going so well for you. You'd think I'd be tired of looking at baby bumps since that's what I do all day, but nope. I love to see them and imagine the little critter growing inside.

Keep up the good work, and be happy. :wubu:


----------



## GoddessNoir

Susannah said:


> Harmony is so beautiful Noir!:wubu: Mazeltov.



Thanks Susannah!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Yeah Bex, you'll know. I felt flutters that everyone said was gas for a few weeks then one day we hit a big pothole while driving home from the mall and boom, a kick. That was a definite, gas doesn't kick.


----------



## prettyssbbw

awwww bexy what a cute bump!:wubu:

Goddess,your little one is georgous!


----------



## sunnie1653

Bexy you look *gorgeous!*  Your baby bump is gonna grow up to be so cute. :love:

I should really dig up some pics.. my bump was atrocious. :lol:


----------



## sunnie1653

Pregnant pic: This is at 36 weeks even, 2 days before my c-section on 2/11/09.  (I was carrying twins. )









And the little ones about an hour old:


----------



## ashmamma84

Yay for more babies! Congrats, Sunnie! What are their names?


----------



## bexy

sunnie1653 said:


> Pregnant pic: This is at 36 weeks even, 2 days before my c-section on 2/11/09.  (I was carrying twins. )
> 
> 
> And the little ones about an hour old:



Awwwwwww!!! Oh my goodness, thank you so much for sharing with us!! The pic of you is beautiful and your wee angels are adorable!


----------



## sunnie1653

ashmamma84 said:


> Yay for more babies! Congrats, Sunnie! What are their names?



Thanks, Ash!  Their names are Brandon and Katelyn.  



bexy said:


> Awwwwwww!!! Oh my goodness, thank you so much for sharing with us!! The pic of you is beautiful and your wee angels are adorable!



Thanks, Bexy! :wubu: When do you find out what you are having, or are you letting it be a surprise?!


----------



## toni

They are adorable Sunnie! Congratulations!!!! You looked beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Congratulations Sunnie! 

I'm the Mom of fraternal twins, too. Mine are 7 yrs old now. Managing to get ANY sleep? Have help?


----------



## bexy

sunnie1653 said:


> Thanks, Bexy! :wubu: When do you find out what you are having, or are you letting it be a surprise?!



Beautiful names!!

My 20 week scan is tomorrow! My nerves are in bits! I still don't know what I am going to do about the gender, to ask or not to ask!!? I am hoping the answer will come to me when I am there!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, ask, Bexy! Then you'll know whether to buy pink dresses or blue...dresses.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bexy.......with my first child I wouldn't let them tell me what the sex was. I wanted the surprise. However, I had so much yellow, white and green......and having all those sweet girlie clothes ahead of time would have been fun. 
I definitely found out the sex on the second go around....just to get surprised to find out it was TWO girls


----------



## sunnie1653

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Congratulations Sunnie!
> 
> I'm the Mom of fraternal twins, too. Mine are 7 yrs old now. Managing to get ANY sleep? Have help?




:huh:

What is this sleep thing you speak of? 

Honestly.. I get a little. I'm getting help, my husband is awesome and my mom is in town (for just another couple of days.. omg! ) but seriously.. I'm so exhausted, but I could care less. I'm so happy with these cuties. :wubu:

And Bexy - I hope you decide to find out, being prepared is half the frickin battle it seems...LOL!!!  Be sure and let us know.  *hugs*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sunnie1653 said:


> :huh:
> 
> *What is this sleep thing you speak of*?
> 
> Honestly.. I get a little. I'm getting help, my husband is awesome and my mom is in town (for just another couple of days.. omg! ) but seriously.. I'm so exhausted, but I could care less. I'm so happy with these cuties. :wubu:
> 
> And Bexy - I hope you decide to find out, being prepared is half the frickin battle it seems...LOL!!!  Be sure and let us know.  *hugs*



Lol exactly- sleep is becoming this elusive, magical thing that OTHER people do....and it's going to be that way for a while. It's all worth it in the end though.

Mothers of Multiples- an organization you might like and that can be helpful. They probably have a chapter in your area if you are interested


----------



## HottiMegan

sunnie1653 said:


> Pregnant pic: This is at 36 weeks even, 2 days before my c-section on 2/11/09.  (I was carrying twins. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little ones about an hour old:



Aww how sweet!!  They're so cute. I can't remember Alex being that small


----------



## HottiMegan

bexy said:


> Beautiful names!!
> 
> My 20 week scan is tomorrow! My nerves are in bits! I still don't know what I am going to do about the gender, to ask or not to ask!!? I am hoping the answer will come to me when I am there!



If it's a boy, sometimes you can't help but find out. The baby might not be cooperative either. One woman on my due date club didn't know until her last scan at like 37 weeks  Her baby was shy about showing his bits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunnie, how big were the twins?


----------



## sunnie1653

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sunnie, how big were the twins?



Brandon was 6lb4oz and Katelyn was 5lb10oz. I was 36 weeks, 2 days when they did my c-section.  So.. good sized babies for being a month early!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sunnie1653 said:


> Brandon was 6lb4oz and Katelyn was 5lb10oz. I was 36 weeks, 2 days when they did my c-section.  So.. good sized babies for being a month early!!




Indeed! My girls were 7 lbs 6 oz. and 5 lbs 11 oz. - they would up taking them by emergency c-section at 35 weeks (after trying to induce me overnight). I did received steroids at 33 weeks though to boost their lung development because I was pre-eclampsic.

Are they named after family members or is it names you always liked?

I also want to know if Bexy is considering any names for her babe?


----------



## bexy

I just posted an update over in the lounge, with piccies and news!! In case you haven't seen it, ITS A GIRL!!! And we have a name picked but we aren't saying just in case we change our minds lol! I am super, super, SUPER happy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> I just posted an update over in the lounge, with piccies and news!! In case you haven't seen it, ITS A GIRL!!! And we have a name picked but we aren't saying just in case we change our minds lol! I am super, super, SUPER happy!




Lol, sorry Bexy. I am the WORLD'S WORST person to hang in my subscribed threads for a LONG TIME before ever bothering to look for the new ones. It's why I tend to be "late" to so many threads. 

I am happy about your baby girl. I love having three daughters...it's a lot of fun for me


----------



## bexy

Honestly there are just no words to say how happy I am.

One tiny bit of annoyance though. The scan was amazing, amazingly clear, the sonographer even told me it was remarkably clear....but when I got my notes home I discovered she had written *"Tech Diff Scan due to Maternal Habitus".*

Which I am told means the scan was difficult because of my being fat/bigger. Why did she write this but tell me it was remarkably clear?!? Confused I am! 

It hasn't upset me just confused the life outta me!

I bought my first girls oufits today!


----------



## sunnie1653

Bexy!!!! Congratulations on your little girl!!!!  I am so so so excited for you!!  I can't wait to hear what her name will be :wubu:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Indeed! My girls were 7 lbs 6 oz. and 5 lbs 11 oz. - they would up taking them by emergency c-section at 35 weeks (after trying to induce me overnight). I did received steroids at 33 weeks though to boost their lung development because I was pre-eclampsic.
> 
> Are they named after family members or is it names you always liked?
> 
> I also want to know if Bexy is considering any names for her babe?



WOW! 35 weeks and one over 7lbs? That's good, Mama! My doc did steroid injections at 25 weeks because I was showing signs of pre-term labor but never actually went into labor at any point. She decided to do a c-section at 36 weeks to avoid pre-eclampsia since I had pg-induced hypertension anyway.. she didn't want to press our luck. Its a good thing she did because I developed pre-e after delivery. Ugh! Talk about scary, but easily fixed.  Just an extra day in the hospital and some new BP meds. Good as new! 

Both Brandon and Katelyn have mine and my husband's middle names..  The first names are just ones we liked.


----------



## Shosh

Oh Melina! I am so happy for you. They are just perfect.:wubu:

My sister has twins and their names are Brandon and Thomas.

Bless your little family.


----------



## sunnie1653

Susannah said:


> Oh Melina! I am so happy for you. They are just perfect.:wubu:
> 
> My sister has twins and their names are Brandon and Thomas.
> 
> Bless your little family.



Thanks, Susannah  *hugs*


----------



## GoddessNoir

Sunnie - CONGRATS! Twins, wow! Sending lots of sleep vibes.

Bex - CONGRATS! A GIRL! Awww, spoiled she will be! The shopping is endless.

Sometimes, techs and staff do and say dumb things. One of the on call doctors at the hospital told me I was going to need a c-section because "fat women's uteruses did not work properly".

Uh? #1- I had a perfect, problem free pregnancy.
#2 - Uh, hello, I'm pregnant nit wit. Uterus not working my ass. Not to mention my very svelte friend also had a c-section. 

Dummies, ignore them, enjoy baby. Congrats again.


----------



## Shosh

GoddessNoir said:


> Sunnie - CONGRATS! Twins, wow! Sending lots of sleep vibes.
> 
> Bex - CONGRATS! A GIRL! Awww, spoiled she will be! The shopping is endless.
> 
> Sometimes, techs and staff do and say dumb things. One of the on call doctors at the hospital told me I was going to need a c-section because "fat women's uteruses did not work properly".
> 
> Uh? #1- I had a perfect, problem free pregnancy.
> #2 - Uh, hello, I'm pregnant nit wit. Uterus not working my ass. Not to mention my very svelte friend also had a c-section.
> 
> Dummies, ignore them, enjoy baby. Congrats again.



Noir can you update us with a few new pics of Harmony?

I am such a greedy Auntie with my own nephews and neices. I am like "Pics, gimme pics!"


----------



## bexy

When I look in the mirror I think I don't look all that pregnant and then I see the pics lol!

Taken today, 23 weeks and 3 days. 

View attachment 60719


----------



## sunnie1653

bexy said:


> When I look in the mirror I think I don't look all that pregnant and then I see the pics lol!
> 
> Taken today, 23 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 60719



Bexy you look absolutely beautiful :wubu: You glow. Seriously. I had that "oh my god I feel like I got hit by a truck" pregnant look.. you have the pretty "I'm gonna be a Mommy soon!" glow.  I love it!!!!


----------



## sunnie1653

GoddessNoir said:


> Sunnie - CONGRATS! Twins, wow! Sending lots of sleep vibes.
> 
> Bex - CONGRATS! A GIRL! Awww, spoiled she will be! The shopping is endless.
> 
> Sometimes, techs and staff do and say dumb things. One of the on call doctors at the hospital told me I was going to need a c-section because "fat women's uteruses did not work properly".
> 
> Uh? #1- I had a perfect, problem free pregnancy.
> #2 - Uh, hello, I'm pregnant nit wit. Uterus not working my ass. Not to mention my very svelte friend also had a c-section.
> 
> Dummies, ignore them, enjoy baby. Congrats again.




LOL! Sleep vibes. Thanks, dollface! I could use them. Big time.  

And wow.. I didn't know that being fat affected your uterus. Whodathunkit.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

These threads give me so much hope. I really want to be a mom someday. Thanks for the informative links and such. I read it all


----------



## Shosh

bexy said:


> When I look in the mirror I think I don't look all that pregnant and then I see the pics lol!
> 
> Taken today, 23 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 60719



You look beautiful lil Mama!


----------



## mergirl

bexy said:


> When I look in the mirror I think I don't look all that pregnant and then I see the pics lol!
> 
> Taken today, 23 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 60719


Awwww yay! I think you should call her Morrissey!!


----------



## Squeeze

bexy said:


> When I look in the mirror I think I don't look all that pregnant and then I see the pics lol!
> 
> Taken today, 23 weeks and 3 days.



You look absolutely fabulous. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Shosh

I think Bexy's baby is going to be born wearing an alice band!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Bex, you look great! Not very long to go, the time goes by quickly. I love your hair!

Susannah - All you have to do is ask girl, I'm crazy with the pics!


----------



## GoddessNoir

(Harmony lost some hair due to cradle cap, but, still cute! I LOVE this kid.)










Brushing her hair!





Holding her bottle of breast milk





The letter A


----------



## GoddessNoir

mergirl said:


> Awwww yay! I think you should call her Morrissey!!



I like the name Morrissey.

We met a baby today named Heaven Lee. Loved that name.


----------



## Shosh

Harmony is so beautiful. I love the pic of her holding the little brush in her hand.
Gorgeous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

A is for Absolutely Adorable.


----------



## mergirl

GoddessNoir said:


> I like the name Morrissey.
> 
> We met a baby today named Heaven Lee. Loved that name.


Oh! heaven Lee.. I love it when two names make one. aww cute name.


----------



## bexy

sunnie1653 said:


> Bexy you look absolutely beautiful :wubu: You glow. Seriously. I had that "oh my god I feel like I got hit by a truck" pregnant look.. you have the pretty "I'm gonna be a Mommy soon!" glow.  I love it!!!!





Susannah said:


> You look beautiful lil Mama!





mergirl said:


> Awwww yay! I think you should call her Morrissey!!





Squeeze said:


> You look absolutely fabulous. Thank you for sharing





Susannah said:


> I think Bexy's baby is going to be born wearing an alice band!





GoddessNoir said:


> Bex, you look great! Not very long to go, the time goes by quickly. I love your hair!



Aww thanks everyone! We did think about the name Morrissey (well I did lol) but decided there can only be one! However her middle name is likely to be after a Morrissey song!

I am 6 months on Friday but I want her NOW!! I can't wait and the cute pics of Harmony with her "A for Awesome" is making it worse lol!


----------



## mergirl

bexy said:


> Aww thanks everyone! We did think about the name Morrissey (well I did lol) but decided there can only be one! However her middle name is likely to be after a Morrissey song!
> 
> I am 6 months on Friday but I want her NOW!! I can't wait and the cute pics of Harmony with her "A for Awesome" is making it worse lol!


Are you taking bets?
Cause i bet she will be called Alice band november spawned a monster licious. 
am i close??


----------



## bexy

mergirl said:


> Are you taking bets?
> Cause i bet she will be called Alice band november spawned a monster licious.
> am i close??



OOh you're so close Mer 

It would be unfair to take bets as we have already chosen her name.  And no I am not telling!


----------



## HottiMegan

GoddessNoir, Harmony is soooo cute!! That's awesome she's holding her on bottles. Alex only started that last month! She has the cutest little cheeks


----------



## Surlysomething

GoddessNoir said:


> (Harmony lost some hair due to cradle cap, but, still cute! I LOVE this kid.)




She's so beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GoddessNoir said:


> (Harmony lost some hair due to cradle cap, but, still cute! I LOVE this kid.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing her hair!



This baby is just too sweet for words!! How old is she now? I read that it is normal for babes to lose hair at four months....


----------



## PeacefulGem

Nonsense! I think you looked absolutely beautiful, Melina!

You look lovely too, Bex! 

Congrats to you both!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Thanks everyone! Oh, I'm so in love with her!

Bex, she'll be here soon, get some rest, you'll need PLENTY of it the first few weeks.

Harmony is 3 months, 2 weeks now. The bottle thing is touch and go. She doesn't eat from the bottle often, she'll breast fed mostly, Dad will feed her a bottle once a day or so and sometimes she'll hold her bottle, sometimes she won't.

The cradle cap thing just came on so quickly. First it was a little dry scalp then this thick scab of scalp took over. As we removed it, she lost chunks of hair. Poor thing looks like George Jefferson. We had to get her some huge baby bows to hide it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Harmony is adorable, cradle cap or not. 

My son had cradle cap so bad when he was little. It covered his head and was making it's way onto his forehead. His dad said he looked like Worf from Star Trek!   Poor baby!


----------



## bexy

24 weeks and 1 day in this pic! My bump can look really big or non-existent depending on what I am wearing. In this one I don't really see it!

View attachment 61322


----------



## Shosh

bexy said:


> 24 weeks and 1 day in this pic! My bump can look really big or non-existent depending on what I am wearing. In this one I don't really see it!
> 
> View attachment 61322



Gorgeous Bex.

Bex how are you finding sleeping, re getting comfortable? I imagine it gets harder as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## bexy

Susannah said:


> Gorgeous Bex.
> 
> Bex how are you finding sleeping, re getting comfortable? I imagine it gets harder as the pregnancy progresses.



No problem at all. I really don't feel ANY different it's great!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

GoddessNoir said:


> Here I am at 37 weeks pregnant, a week before Baby was born (and my last "I'm pregnant" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to download new pics of her though the camera is just about full.





oh my god, she is just gorggggeeeouss


----------



## Shosh

GoddessNoir said:


> Here I am at 37 weeks pregnant, a week before Baby was born (and my last "I'm pregnant" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Harmony at birth, 12/18/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to download new pics of her though the camera is just about full.



Noir you look so beautiful in your 37th week of pregnancy. A true picture of pure femininity.


----------



## bexy

29 weeks pregnant in this one  

View attachment 63180


----------



## GoddessNoir

Thanks Susannah, you're so sweet. 

I was just looking at that picture again. Wow, I was big, forgot about that.

Bex, you look lovely. You really don't have much time to go. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant in this one
> 
> View attachment 63180




You look beautiful, Bexy.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Beautiful belly, Bexy. And I say that as someone who sees a LOT of pregnant bellies!


----------



## bexy

GoddessNoir said:


> Thanks Susannah, you're so sweet.
> 
> I was just looking at that picture again. Wow, I was big, forgot about that.
> 
> Bex, you look lovely. You really don't have much time to go. How are you feeling so far?



Thank you hun! I feel perfectly fine at the mo, just feel normal lol! Still waiting to start feeling pregnant, whatever that is! She moves lots now but other than that I just feel like I always did  



Surlysomething said:


> You look beautiful, Bexy.



Thank you Surly! 



Miss Vickie said:


> Beautiful belly, Bexy. And I say that as someone who sees a LOT of pregnant bellies!



Aww thank you, it's really nice to hear that as sometimes I really don't feel like I look pregnant, so thanks!


----------



## MixedRaceBBW

I love this thread. Congrats to all the mommies and mommies to be. Bexy hon you look just lovely. You really do have the mom to be glow. Noir, Harmony is just the sweetest thing. My biological clock is ticking and her pictures are making the alarm sound big time.


----------



## bbw.arawa

Here's one of my pregnant pics from my former MySpace website. This one was taken at the end of august 2008. Official delivery date was 09-16-2008, but this little cutie wasn't born before 09-25-2008


----------



## bexy

MixedRaceBBW said:


> I love this thread. Congrats to all the mommies and mommies to be. Bexy hon you look just lovely. You really do have the mom to be glow. Noir, Harmony is just the sweetest thing. My biological clock is ticking and her pictures are making the alarm sound big time.



Thank you so much for saying so 



bbw.arawa said:


> Here's one of my pregnant pics from my former MySpace website. This one was taken at the end of august 2008. Official delivery date was 09-16-2008, but this little cutie wasn't born before 09-25-2008



WOW I am quite envious of your baby belly, it was beautiful! Mine is still very much a split belly, very hard and round on the top but wobbly on the bottom. Your's was simply stunning!


----------



## HottiMegan

that's how my belly was Bexy. I had a very hard upper belly but not a bit of hardness on my lower belly.


----------



## Russell Williams

toni said:


> I have a question about this. When I was pregnant 8 years ago with my daughter, I rarely felt her kick. My OB at the time attributed it to my weight. I was 280 at the time. Pretty portioned. Obviously she was wrong. This could not be the case if your little guy is keeping you up with all his swimming around. How often do you feel him move? How far along are you? I was pretty sad about the lack of kicking. I thought it was another thing I missed out on because of my weight. I think feeling the baby move is one of the most exciting moments during pregnancy.
> I am a few lbs smaller now. Between 250 and 260 on any given day. I wonder if I will be able to feel my next baby kick?
> 
> Also, when I delivered, I was just about 290. They wouldn't give me an epidural because they said I was too big. Did you have one with your last baby?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and congrats on the baby!



When Peggy Williams was pregnant with her daughter, Peggy went from about 480 to 440. There were times when Peggy was taking a bath and Lori would start moving and kicking and Peggy could see ripples in the bathwater that started at Peggy's stomch after Lori kicked it.


----------



## bexy

In some clothes I really do not think I look pregnant, so here I am without clothes lol! 

30 weeks, 5 days in these piccies!

_Ignore the blotchy make up free face please!_

View attachment 63656


View attachment 63657


View attachment 63658


----------



## Risible

Bexy, your daughter is going to cherish all these beautiful pregnancy pictures! I bet you're planning on including them in her baby book, right?


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> In some clothes I really do not think I look pregnant, so here I am without clothes lol!
> 
> 30 weeks, 5 days in these piccies!
> 
> _Ignore the blotchy make up free face please!_
> 
> View attachment 63656
> 
> 
> View attachment 63657
> 
> 
> View attachment 63658



You look beautiful princess  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> In some clothes I really do not think I look pregnant, so here I am without clothes lol!
> 
> 30 weeks, 5 days in these piccies!
> 
> _Ignore the blotchy make up free face please!_
> 
> View attachment 63656
> 
> 
> View attachment 63657
> 
> 
> View attachment 63658



I think this is the prettiest you have ever looked, Bexy. Gorgeous :bow:


----------



## bexy

34 Weeks today!! 

(sorry bout crap quality trying to take piccies of yourself is hard!)

View attachment 65055


View attachment 65056


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh getting close!! Are you ready?


----------



## bexy

HottiMegan said:


> ooh getting close!! Are you ready?



Will I ever be ready lol!? 

I think I am, though I do go through phases of feeling completely sorted, to running about like a crazy person screaming "I HAVEN'T GOT ENOUGH BLANKETS!!!!!!!!!!!" at anyone who will listen lol!!


----------



## bexy

For anyone who thinks fat girlies can't get bumps hehe....

View attachment 66032


----------



## Scorsese86

bexy said:


> For anyone who thinks fat girlies can't get bumps hehe....
> 
> View attachment 66032



Bexy... have I told you lately how cute you look? And with the pregnant bump added, you look almost even cuter.


----------



## bexy

Scorsese86 said:


> Bexy... have I told you lately how cute you look? And with the pregnant bump added, you look almost even cuter.



Aw, thanks dude!


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> For anyone who thinks fat girlies can't get bumps hehe....
> 
> View attachment 66032




oh hello, baby in the belly!


----------



## bexy

I want her out now!!! It's too bloomin hot!


----------



## HottiMegan

bexy said:


> I want her out now!!! It's too bloomin hot!



I can completely sympathize with this. I was ready for Alex to be out early. It was 100+ weather for two weeks before he was born. And it was too smokey outside to go swimming. (we had a ton of wild fires and the air was dangerous)
She could come anytime though! Wet towels draped over your body with a fan pointed at you is a good way to cool down


----------



## bexy

The heat is actual starting to make me melt. I went for my 38 weeks check up today and have lost another little bit of weight, not tonnes just a kg, but I think I am just sweating it off lol! My bump has dropped, and I really just want her to come out for cuddles now!
We got a fan but its not strong enough, but then I doubt gale force winds would be as hot as I am right now!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Should be soon, Bexy. Just be as active as you can, and try to stay cool. When my ladies are sweating, I get a cool washcloth and put it on the back of their neck. Your skin is really thin there and it cools you down nice and quick-like. Pregnancy in summer is miserable, isn't it? I hope she doesn't wait too long to make her appearance!


----------



## bexy

A quick version of the birth, as I only have 2 mins lol!

My waters broke at 3.45am on 16-7-09. However, labour did not start. I was sent home for a day to see if anything started naturally but it didn't, so I went in to be induced at 12 Noon on 17-7-09.
I was given a gel to try to start labour, which didn't work, so the next day, 18-7-09, was put on a Syntocin drip to start my contractions. Once the contractions started, things progressed very well and Ivy was delivered via a normal vaginal birth at 5.42pm that day. She was born just one day after her due date! Labour is counted as being started from 3 cms dilation, so my labour was 13 hours in all with just 40 mins of pushing  

That is a condensed version lol. Birth was fine, it wasn't as sore as I thought it would be, my main problem was fear and panic about the whole thing. I did get a bit distressed purely to being scared, but the midwife was amazing as was George, and it was a wonderful experience on the whole!


----------



## VVET

bexy said:


> A quick version of the birth, as I only have 2 mins lol!
> 
> My waters broke at 3.45am on 16-7-09. However, labour did not start. I was sent home for a day to see if anything started naturally but it didn't, so I went in to be induced at 12 Noon on 17-7-09.
> I was given a gel to try to start labour, which didn't work, so the next day, 18-7-09, was put on a Syntocin drip to start my contractions. Once the contractions started, things progressed very well and Ivy was delivered via a normal vaginal birth at 5.42pm that day. She was born just one day after her due date! Labour is counted as being started from 3 cms dilation, so my labour was 13 hours in all with just 40 mins of pushing
> 
> That is a condensed version lol. Birth was fine, it wasn't as sore as I thought it would be, my main problem was fear and panic about the whole thing. I did get a bit distressed purely to being scared, but the midwife was amazing as was George, and it was a wonderful experience on the whole![/QUOTE
> YEAH, Bexy, George, & Ivy.


----------



## sunnie1653

Congratulations, Bexy!! She was born one day before my birthday!!!  Ivy is a BEAUTIFUL name!! You sharing pictures?  

*hugs* You're a Mommy! Isn't it AWESOME?


----------



## Blong

bexy said:


> A quick version of the birth, as I only have 2 mins lol!
> 
> My waters broke at 3.45am on 16-7-09. However, labour did not start. I was sent home for a day to see if anything started naturally but it didn't, so I went in to be induced at 12 Noon on 17-7-09.
> I was given a gel to try to start labour, which didn't work, so the next day, 18-7-09, was put on a Syntocin drip to start my contractions. Once the contractions started, things progressed very well and Ivy was delivered via a normal vaginal birth at 5.42pm that day. She was born just one day after her due date! Labour is counted as being started from 3 cms dilation, so my labour was 13 hours in all with just 40 mins of pushing
> 
> That is a condensed version lol. Birth was fine, it wasn't as sore as I thought it would be, my main problem was fear and panic about the whole thing. I did get a bit distressed purely to being scared, but the midwife was amazing as was George, and it was a wonderful experience on the whole!



Congratulations!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. May God Continue to Bless your family. Babies are truly a gift from God. Welcome to the world Ivy. Lovely name. Please post some pics when you get time. I know are really busy with your precious bundle of joy. Have a great Day!


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> A quick version of the birth, as I only have 2 mins lol!
> 
> My waters broke at 3.45am on 16-7-09. However, labour did not start. I was sent home for a day to see if anything started naturally but it didn't, so I went in to be induced at 12 Noon on 17-7-09.
> I was given a gel to try to start labour, which didn't work, so the next day, 18-7-09, was put on a Syntocin drip to start my contractions. Once the contractions started, things progressed very well and Ivy was delivered via a normal vaginal birth at 5.42pm that day. She was born just one day after her due date! Labour is counted as being started from 3 cms dilation, so my labour was 13 hours in all with just 40 mins of pushing
> 
> That is a condensed version lol. Birth was fine, it wasn't as sore as I thought it would be, my main problem was fear and panic about the whole thing. I did get a bit distressed purely to being scared, but the midwife was amazing as was George, and it was a wonderful experience on the whole!




Sooooo happy for you and George, lady! The wee lass is gorgeous.


----------



## karmascliche

14 weeks


----------



## Bigtigmom

karmascliche said:


> 14 weeks




Congrats Mommy!! Hope all goes well and we get to see pics!!


----------



## penguin

I found this thread and thought I'd share some of my pregnancy photos. I started taking them weekly at 26 weeks (which was when I first could see a difference), up til the end. There was a very definite baby bump there


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I found this thread and thought I'd share some of my pregnancy photos. I started taking them weekly at 26 weeks (which was when I first could see a difference), up til the end. There was a very definite baby bump there




um...VERY VERY hot.:wubu::smitten::bow::blush:


----------



## penguin

You're making me blush! I was just so glad to be able to track a noticeable change as my daughter grew, that I didn't bother trying to doll up for the pics.


----------



## Bananaspills

Aww Penguin, you had a gorgeous bump! You looked like a fertility goddess! :bow:

I had a goodish bump, but never got as big as I wanted to (I loved being pregnant, so I really wanted to look really full and round with it... ) I'll have a look, see if I can find any of my old preggo pictures.


----------



## Bananaspills

Disclaimer: I feel a bit self conscious that I don't look especially big in these photos, but at that weight, I was quite pear-shaped, and self conscious about it, so I tried to take pictures from angles that disguised it a bit! I still wanted to share... Good memories! Dh and I are discussing going for another one soon, so hopefully I'll be posting some up to date ones *LOL*


36 weeks with my daughter (I was about 220 lbs pre-pregnancy, but mostly on my bum and thighs... and I did a lot to disguise it at the photos.)













40 weeks with my daughter, a week before she was born:






The outcome! (BBW can have home waterbirths too!)












14 weeks with my son (Was about 250-260 pre-pregnancy... Can't really remember!)








36 weeks with my son 






The outcome: (Another drug-free waterbirth.)


----------



## penguin

Bananaspills said:


> Aww Penguin, you had a gorgeous bump! You looked like a fertility goddess! :bow:



Oh thank you  I was just so glad that I showed! She was definitely there.

I LOVE that photo of you and your daughter in the bath. That's a gorgeous shot. And you look more like a fertility goddess than me there, I think!


----------



## CastingPearls

Bananaspills said:


> Disclaimer: I feel a bit self conscious that I don't look especially big in these photos, but at that weight, I was quite pear-shaped, and self conscious about it, so I tried to take pictures from angles that disguised it a bit! I still wanted to share... Good memories! Dh and I are discussing going for another one soon, so hopefully I'll be posting some up to date ones *LOL*
> 
> 
> 36 weeks with my daughter (I was about 220 lbs pre-pregnancy, but mostly on my bum and thighs... and I did a lot to disguise it at the photos.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 weeks with my daughter, a week before she was born:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome! (BBW can have home waterbirths too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 weeks with my son (Was about 250-260 pre-pregnancy... Can't really remember!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 weeks with my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome: (Another drug-free waterbirth.)


Wow...these are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I agree with Pearls- very beautiful pictures with your son Banana  :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> You're making me blush! I was just so glad to be able to track a noticeable change as my daughter grew, that I didn't bother trying to doll up for the pics.




you looked perfectly beautiful in the pics,you are a natural beauty afterall.:bow:


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you looked perfectly beautiful in the pics,you are a natural beauty afterall.:bow:



Aww thank you again


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Aww thank you again



much welcome.:bow:


----------

